# Pictures of Piko 62076 (Coaling station)



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

All,

I've just completed construction of the Piko 62076 track-side coaling station. Now it's time to put the "cable" on the pulleys and hook. However, the drawing included in the instructions is pretty unclear... An Internet search for images turned up nothing useful.

Is there someone who has built this structure who'd be willing to share how they threaded the cable so that the twin cranks work to independently operate the boom and hook?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope these help.



















TOM


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Tom. That second one is higher resolution than I'd seen. 

Anyone with better eyes (or grasp of engineering principles) want to confirm: It looks like the hook "cable" goes from one crank, through the lower boom pulley, through the pulley block, and then back up to the boom end, where it's attached.

The boom line appears to go from the other crank, up to the upper boom pulley, and then back down to the base. 

This doesn't seem to offer much mechanical mechanical advantage when raising the boom... but I suppose you wouldn't raise or lower the boom itself when you had a load.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Position the boom then use the leverage of the pulley and fixed line to lift and lower.
Yes to the routing.
John


----------

